# attn: east coasters - DUCK!



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Not one of you is safe. Delivery number will be posted tomorrow. Beware. Beware.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG BUCASmoker:w 


Oh none of us here on the east coast are scared, we fear NOTHING :mn 



Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> WTG BUCASmoker:w
> 
> Oh none of us here on the east coast are scared, we fear NOTHING :mn
> 
> Shawn


Ha Ha!!! What Shawn said!!!!!

Ron


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh lord, its 100 degrees out here and now people are launching bombs towards the EC. damn.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Wasn't it Shawn who just double dog dared someone else recently?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Wasn't it Shawn who just double dog dared someone else recently?


My SNIPER RIFLE has a very long reach :mn

Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> My SNIPER RIFLE has a very long reach :mn
> 
> Shawn


No doubt about that!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

We fear nothing on the East Coast.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

stig said:


> We fear nothing on the East Coast.


Let's see you say that when I unleash my fury of hurt on you.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Let's see you say that when I unleash my fury of hurt on you.


Oh look, someone is looking to make a play for the big leagues.

See, here is the problem, I live in a state that has mayors and governors arrested on a regular basis for racketeering, fraud, possesion and corrupting the morals of a child, not to mention we have some of the worst drivers in the world here in the North East. This is just the day to day stuff, so you're gonna have to work pretty hard to scare us up here. And if you are aiming at New York then your gonna have to try even harder than that, and if you've ever ridden in the back seat of a New York City cab then you would understand. Hellfire, Damnation, Pestilence and Scurvy, BAH, we scoff at these things. On the other hand, White Owls and Creamosas are pretty scary too.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

stig said:


> Oh look, someone is looking to make a play for the big leagues.
> 
> See, here is the problem, I live in a state that has mayors and governors arrested on a regular basis for racketeering, fraud, possesion and corrupting the morals of a child, not to mention we have some of the worst drivers in the world here in the North East. This is just the day to day stuff, so you're gonna have to work pretty hard to scare us up here. And if you are aiming at New York then your gonna have to try even harder than that, and if you've ever ridden in the back seat of a New York City cab then you would understand. Hellfire, Damnation, Pestilence and Scurvy, BAH, we scoff at these things. On the other hand, White Owls and Creamosas are pretty scary too.


I think you underestimate my power.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

stig said:


> ...Scurvy...


Some of us worry about scury, here! As a budding pirate, I'm always wary of the scurvy. That's why I drink so much Mountain Dew, I tells ya. Daily rations to ward it off. Other than that, we're a fearless pirate crew. Nothing says scary like a NY cab driver.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Marylanders want us to "Fear The Turtle" :r

But yeah, EC's aren't skeered of nuttin'....well maybe President Hillary Clinton but other than that.. nuttin'!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

PitDog said:


> Marylanders want us to "Fear The Turtle" :r
> 
> But yeah, EC's aren't skeered of nuttin'....well maybe President Hillary Clinton but other than that.. nuttin'!


Well pitdog, that and getting caught in this wonderful NOVA traffic, we are ready for what you have.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Well pitdog, that and getting caught in this wonderful NOVA traffic, we are ready for what you have.


That's just more smoking time my friend!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I think you underestimate my power.


I've been bombed by crazy Canadians and they have helped me prepare for almost any threat young padawan, but do your best. We'll be watching. (And occasionaly ducking)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> I've been bombed by crazy Canadians and they have helped me prepare for almost any threat


Yeah. But can you handle the wacky west coasters?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This heat is making everyone go wild ! :mn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Anchor man

It's so damn hot, milk was a bad choice.




I'm Ron Burgandy
Stay classy CS


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Yeah. But can you handle the wacky west coasters?


Awww CUZIN POON, is that a chalenge I hear?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

0306 0320 0004 2295 2576

That's not a tracking number.

Thats the number of deaths I expect. Muahah.

ok, so its a tracking number


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

It's looks much cooler as a body count.:gn


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

All this banter... Did anyone actually do anything to anyone? Just curious :r


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

joed said:


> All this banter... Did anyone actually do anything to anyone? Just curious :r


I jsut sent it out today.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> My SNIPER RIFLE has a very long reach :mn
> 
> Shawn


We're not scared of anything on the east coast - just don't say the word "sniper" here in the VA, DC, MD area - :hn

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

RGD said:


> We're not scared of anything on the east coast - just don't say the word "sniper" here in the VA, DC, MD area - :hn
> 
> Ron


Yeah or you will be on trial for 4 years :r


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

WTG BUCA...not here long and already doing some damage!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

The way the heat has been it may just fizzle up and Disinagrate in mid-air bringing an eerie calm over the coast again.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I jsut sent it out today.


All that money on cigars, postage and movie rentals to pull one liners from and no spell check.:sl :r

DOH!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> Awww CUZIN POON, is that a chalenge I hear?


hmmmmmmm . . . . . . maybe yes

maybe no. I'll let YOU decide.


----------



## The Shadow (May 26, 2006)

stig said:


> Awww CUZIN POON, is that a *chalenge* I hear?


speaking of using spell check......:sl:r

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The Shadow said:


> speaking of using spell check......:sl:r
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist


Ouch! :r

Apparently the left coast needs a wake up call.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

intra-continental (yes made up word) warfare. I love it. Time to get the patriots spun up.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

stig said:


> All that money on cigars, postage and movie rentals to pull one liners from and no spell check.:sl :r
> 
> DOH!


One liners? I don't see the reference.

type too fast for my own good.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I think this thread is not at all in the spirit of Club Stogie. We're all about having a good time and sharing smokes - not about busting on east vs west or Europe vs US and all that jazz. There's already enough of that, isn't there? I figure west coastism is mostly accidents of birth. It's not like people CHOOSE to be there. Is it?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I think this thread is not at all in the spirit of Club Stogie. We're all about having a good time and sharing smokes - not about busting on east vs west or Europe vs US and all that jazz. There's already enough of that, isn't there? I figure west coastism is mostly accidents of birth. It's not like people CHOOSE to be there. Is it?


I should hope that people dont CHOOSE to be where they are. If they do, what the hell is your excuse?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> ...what the hell is your excuse?


Accident of birth. :sl

Have a good weekend B'Smokerand don't never let a nincompoop like me get under your skin.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I think this thread is not at all in the spirit of Club Stogie. We're all about having a good time and sharing smokes - not about busting on east vs west or Europe vs US and all that jazz. There's already enough of that, isn't there? I figure west coastism is mostly accidents of birth. It's not like people CHOOSE to be there. Is it?


You are a master. Step up on the soap box and then kick it out from under your own self. Gotta love it.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Accident of birth. :sl
> 
> Have a good weekend B'Smokerand don't never let a nincompoop like me get under your skin.


I was kidding :tg

This board needs a friendly tongue sticking out smiley.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

wij said:


> You are a master. Step up on the soap box and then kick it out from under your own self.


You gotta BE the box! I was just trying to say (nicely) it isn't pacifics fault it can't keep up with atlantic, cigar-wise, that's all. Pacific has lotsa strong suits; Arlen Ness, guacamole and jicama for example.  (Am I kidding? It'll probly take a nasty, prolonged bomb war to really know for sure.)


----------

